# Couple to Start the Season



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Furbearer season just started August 1st here in AZ. Been trying to get my buddy his first fox for awhile. Last season we called a few but they either didn't offer a shot or were missed. Set our first and only stand yesterday and had these two fox come in within 9 min. Saved a bit of Quail and Turkey.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shootin' to hit those little buggers!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Gray fox? unless your 7' tall... that looks like a gray squirrel...lol. Nice!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

6'4" haha. The reddish one was a yearling. The other was a super old female.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

CouesBuck16 said:


> 6'4" haha. The reddish one was a yearling. The other was a super old female.


 lol... Hey thanx for mentioning the August 1st. season for Fox, Bobcat and Skunks... I thought it started on the 31st. I need to read the Regulations again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you both. The desert is looking green, so the monsoon must be doing ok for you all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Eric !!

I see you are still using the .22 , are you able to buy them down there fairly regularly ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on a successful hunt...........


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. And @Prariewolf I get them through a law enforcement buddy of mine so I haven't checked stores in quite a while down here.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

@Youngdon we haven't been hit by a real monsoon yet. Just a lot of soaking rains.I'm hoping for some big storms to fill up the dirt tanks in my predator areas.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

CouesBuck how's the temperature down there? It was112° here.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty dang hot azpredatorhunter. 101-102


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

But these canyons in the mountains are usually top highs in the 90s. In the 80s when I usually go call.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's not to bad. I am going to try the mornings, I am not having any luck in the evening.


----------

